# HP ProLiant DL320 G2: mit Hardware RAID-Controller. HILFE!

## krolik26

halo,

ich hab ein grosses problem, ich komm bei der installation vom HP ProLiant DL320 G2 nicht weiter.

der RAID Controller macht mir aerger.

ich hab schon gegoogelt und die forum suche benutzt, 

dabei fand ich wirklich vieles, aber leider klappt es nicht bei mir...

zu aller erst, hier die infos zu dem server:

```
livecd root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks GCNB-LE Host Bridge (rev 32)

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: ServerWorks GCNB-LE Host Bridge

0000:00:02.0 RAID bus controller: CMD Technology Inc PCI0649 (rev 02)

0000:00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

0000:00:04.0 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Advanced System Management Controller

0000:00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

0000:00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 ISA bridge: ServerWorks CSB6 South Bridge (rev a0)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: ServerWorks CSB6 RAID/IDE Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:0f.2 USB Controller: ServerWorks CSB6 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

0000:00:0f.3 Host bridge: ServerWorks GCLE-2 Host Bridge

livecd root # cat /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub.conf

timeout 10

default 0

title  2.4.28

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.28  root=/dev/hda3 vga=794

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda3 vga=794

```

Hardware:IDE RAID Bios version 2.7.06161330C von LSI Logic...

MegaRAID IDE Setup Utility version 2.7.0423C

```

livecd / # cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

/dev/hda1  /boot  ext2  noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2  none  swap sw                     0 0

/dev/hda3  /        ext3  noatime             0 1

#/dev/hda4 /home reiserfs noatime       0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660  noauto,ro   0 0

```

beim kernel hab ich auch schon alle RAID-treiber (Smart als Modul ausgewaehlt.

und die Filesysteme: ext3,reiserfs mit-einkompiliert:

```
---Block devices---

<*> Normal floppy disk support

<M> Compaq SMART2 support

<M> Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support

[ ]        SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx

[*]        Enable monitor thread

<M> Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support

< > Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> Promise SATA SX8 support

<M> Loopback device support

<M> Network block device support

<M> RAM disk support

(4096)   Default RAM disk size

[*] Per partition statistics in /proc/partitions

---File systems---

<*> Kernel automounter support

<*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

<*> Reiserfs support

[*]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs

<*> Ext3 journalling file system support

[*] /proc file system support

[*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot

[*] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

<*> Second extended fs suppor
```

die installation fuehre ich mit dieser CD durch:

```
livecd linux # uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Nov 25 03:24:02 UTC 2004 i686   GNU/Linux
```

leider nur findet die LiveCD meine RAID's nicht, auch mit folgenden startoptionen:

```
gentoo doataraid doataide dokeymap docache nopcmcia
```

mit dem parameter: doscsi haengt er beim booten...

nach dem starten von der cd hab ich auch schon folgende module versucht zu laden, um den RAID zu starten:

```
modprobe cpqarray

modprobe cciss
```

mehr module sind nicht dabei...

in einem forum-eintrag hab ich ein treiber fuer proliant gefunden, diesen: http://pub.datux.nl/drivers/proliant/

den hab ich gleich beim kernel 2.4 einkompiliert, (nach der README gemacht). und naja, funtz. immer noch nicht. aber beim hochfahren kommt schon einwenig mehr...

hier der dmesg:dmesg.txt

hab auch schon initrd erstellt:

```
mkinitrd /boot/initrd-2.4.28.img 2.4.28
```

aber beim booten kommt es zum kernel-panic: irgendwas mit "init", 

hab auch schon beim grub.conf das "init=3" angehaengt, hat nicht geholfen  :Sad: 

beim booten mit 2.6 kernel (mit und auch ohne initrd) krieg ich folgenden fehler:

```
...

Mounting /proc filesystem

Creating block devices

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknow-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(0,0)...
```

hab auch in der grub.conf die root=... geaendert, auf /dev/md/2

weil meine hda3 ne root ist. aber das hat auch nichts gebracht

ich hab gehofft das ich es irgendwie erstmal installiere (ohne RAID), 

und wenn das system leuft, dann spaeter einfach den kernel mit RAID kompiliere bzw. die module reinlade...

aus anderen forum-eintraegen las ich heraus, dass die platte im /dev/ida/... stehen "wird", nur leider hab ich das verz. nicht, 

und das mda-device funzt. nach dem modprobe auch nicht:

```
bc root # fdisk /dev/md/0

Unable to read /dev/md/0
```

wie heisst den das hdd-device im linux, wenn es ein hardware-raid ist/hat ?

1. /dev/ida/c0b0t0u0  (hab ich nicht)

2. /dev/sd/c0b0t0u0  (hab ich)

3. /dev/md/0  (hab ich)

4. /dev/hda (hab ich)

5. /dev/ataraid/d0 (hab ich auch nicht)

6. ??? (was gibts noch?)

hier auch nochmal mein dev-verz. mit hdX & sd device's:

```
bc root # ls -l /dev/hd*

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 32 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hda2 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hda3 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hda4 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 32 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 30 Feb 16  2005 /dev/hde -> ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

bc root # ls -l /dev/sd/*

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 36 Feb 16 16:23 c0b0t0u0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 37 Feb 16 16:23 c0b0t0u0p1 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 37 Feb 16 16:23 c0b0t0u0p2 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 37 Feb 16 16:23 c0b0t0u0p3 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 37 Feb 16 16:23 c0b0t0u0p4 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4
```

die zweite platte ist leer, und identisch zu der ersten.

hier meine beiden kernels .config:

2.4.28 (vanilla-source): kernel.config.2.4.28.txt

2.6.10 (gentoo-dev-sources): kernel.config.2.6.10.txt

hat jemand ne idee, oder erfahrung mit dem ProLiant?

wie installiere ich richtig? 

vorallem, OHNE Software-RAID!!!Last edited by krolik26 on Sun Aug 28, 2005 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krolik26

nachtrag:

mit kernel 2.6 (gentoo-dev-sources) geht es gar nicht, mit initrd und auch ohne.

kommt jedesmal kernel-panic.

beim kernel 2.4 (vanilla-sources) geht es nur ohne initrd  :Sad: 

die option: doataraid doataide doscsi domegaide domegaraid 

haben nicht geholfen.

hab auch den megaide mit sd_mod,scsi_mod ins modules-autoload reingestellt. wenn ich dann die bootoptionen: doataraid... stelle, dann kan er die modules-autoload nicht laden.

wenn ich versuche beim grub den root pfad auf /dev/sda3 oder /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 zu aendern, kommt jedesmal kernel-panic.

beim grub hab ich ausserdem folgende parameter ohne erfolg ausprobiert: 

append="remap" (ausm forum-eintrag gelesen, wegen WesternDigital-platten-bug)

hda=noprobe

noprobe

init=3

ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung was diese parameter bringen, aber mein hardware raid leuft immer noch nicht.

dieser tutorial hat auch nicht funktzionert: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml#ata-raid-2.4

denn der doataraid funtz. nicht

was sehr komisch ist. in dem dev verz. gibt es noch andere hdd-device.

1. 

```
# ls -l /dev/hd*

/dev/hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

/dev/hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

...
```

2. 

```
# ls -l /dev/sda*

/dev/sda -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

/dev/sda1 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

...
```

3.  

```
# ls -l /dev/sd/*

/dev/sd/c1b0t0u0 -> ../scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

/dev/sd/c1b0t0u0p1 -> ../scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

...
```

aber wenn ich versuche von diesen "scsi" geraete mit grub zu booten, komm kernel-panic

wie gesagt, der kernel 2.6 funtz. gar nicht, deshalb experementiere ich im mom. nur mit 2.4

wenn ich im grub einfach nur root=hda3 schreibe, dann bootet er, aber die platten sind dann hda1,2,3 & hdc

nach dem manuellen insmod & modprobe

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

megaide               190164   0  (unused)

slc90e66                4848   0  (unused)

sis5513                11472   0  (unused)

hpt366                 15428   0  (unused)

hpt34x                  2504   0  (unused)

cy82c693                2124   0  (unused)

cs5530                  3760   0  (unused)

sr_mod                 14712   0  (unused)

ist jetzt auch ein ordner in /proc/ aufgetaucht:

```
# ls -l /proc/megaide/0/

total 0

-r--------  1 root root 0 Feb 17 17:38 config

dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root 0 Feb 17 17:38 logicaldrives

dr-xr-xr-x  6 root root 0 Feb 17 17:38 physicaldrives

-r--------  1 root root 0 Feb 17 17:38 registers

-r--------  1 root root 0 Feb 17 17:38 status

# ls -l /proc/megaide/0/logicaldrives/0/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 32 Feb 17 17:38 0 -> /proc/megaide/0/physicaldrives/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 32 Feb 17 17:38 1 -> /proc/megaide/0/physicaldrives/2

-r--------  1 root root  0 Feb 17 17:38 info

# cat /proc/megaide/0/logicaldrives/0/info

RAID Level : RAID 1             Status : ONLINE

Sectors : 78161152              Stripe Size : 64KB

Stripes Per Row : 1             Physical Drive Count : 2
```

ich glaub es funtz., jetzt muss ich es irgendwie schaffen, 

von dieser "logical" platte zu booten, und dass das system auf die zweite platte synchronisiert wird, denn die /dev/hde ist immer noch komplett leer.

wie gesagt, ich hab keine ahnung wie ich diese "logical" platte ansprechen soll, /dev/sda ?

hoffe, es findet sich doch jemand, der ein hardware raid auf den proliant's installiert hat, 

oder wenigstens mit hardware-raid erfahrung hat.Last edited by krolik26 on Sun Aug 28, 2005 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schrippe

haste mal versucht mit knoppix zu starten und geschaut welche module er lädt?

----------

## krolik26

juhu! endlich ein feedback, ich dachte schon es wird ein blog  :Wink: 

also, das knoppix hab ich ausprobiert, es zeigt mir im /dev/* und im /KNOPPIX/dev/* alle moegliche geraete: 

/ataraid/0

/sda...

/hda...

/md0..

usw...

leider spricht der fdisk nur mit /dev/hda...  :Sad: 

die sd.. und md gehen nicht...

im /proc stand auch nix von megaide, und bei scsi hat es nur das CD-ROM als scsi-emulation angenommen....

ABER, bei meinem gentoo ( 2.4.28 vanilla-sources ) hab ich es glaube fast geschafft  :Smile: 

beim grub:

OHNE initrd (keine ahnung wieso es nicht funtz.)

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.28 doataraid doataide domegaide root=/dev/hda3 vga=794
```

beim /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 alle module entfernt ausser: megaide

nach dem erfolgreichem booten (leider immernoch von /dev/hda...) hab ich das /dev/sda1 (/boot ordner) gemountet.

und ich glaub es funtz., denn bei dmesg (sofort nach dem mounten) kamm folgende meldung:

```
megaide: snooze and wait for reset

megaide: snooze and wait for reset

megaide: snooze and wait for reset

megaide: ENTERING FastIDEResetBus Routine

megaide: Waiting for Reset To Complete ....

megaide: drive=0 status=0x58

megaide: drive=2 status=0x58

megaide: Completed FastIDEResetBus Routine

megaide: ENTERING FastIDEResetBus Routine

megaide: Waiting for Reset To Complete ....

megaide: drive=0 status=0x58

megaide: drive=2 status=0x58

megaide: Completed FastIDEResetBus Routine
```

hier nochmal das komplette dmesg

d.h. ich glaub das Hardware-RAID funktioniert.

jetzt stellen sich noch folgende probleme:

1. das initrd: es muss doch ein weg geben, dass ding zum laufen zu bringen...

2. ich muss irgendwie es schaffen das system von /dev/sda.. zu booten

----------

## toskala

hi,

was geht denn konkret und was geht konkret nicht? kannst du das mal kurz und prägnant schildern? ich bin aus deinem post nich so ganz schlau geworden.

sinnig zu wissen ist, welchen scsi raid controler du hast, meist sind das bei compaq proliant servern smart arrays, die laufen mit dem entsprechenden treiber und die devices liegen bei mir zumindest immer unter /dev/cciss/part[1-viele]

----------

## Haldir

<Hier stand HW Raid Konfiguration> 

CMD Technology Inc PCI0649  ist ein Software Raid Controller, kein HW Raid Controller.

----------

## krolik26

@toskala: -kannst du mir bitte sagen wie du dein ProLiant installiert hast? ne kurze anleitung....

-das mit cciss hab ich auch schon oft gelesen, habs auch schon bei LiveCD's geladen, nur bringt es da nichts. im /dev/ gibt es keine cciss-ordner...

-ich hab kein scsi-raid-controller, das ist ein ata-raid controller. ich glaub hier hab ich darueber paar infos gefunden: http://www.linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html

oben in meinem post, steht auch einwenig mehr ueber mein controller...

was bei mir mitlerweile geht:

- es gibt das /dev/sda device

- der 2.4 kernel bootet (ohne kernel-panic  :Smile:  )

- der megaide treiber wird beim booten geladen (aber leider zu spaet, erst nach dem der kernel die platte als hda3 erkennt...)

was nicht geht:

- wenn ich initrd mit diesem befehl erstelle:

```
mkinitrd -f --preload=sd_mod --preload=scsi_mod --with=megaide /boot/initrd-2.4.28.img 2.4.28
```

  und diesen dann beim grub.conf reinschreibe:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.28 root=/dev/sda3 vga=794 #z.b. oder auch mit doataraid doataide, usw...

initrd /boot/initrd-2.4.28.img
```

  dann kommt es zum kernel-panic beim boot:

```
Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
```

  beim kernel 2.6 sieht es einwenig anders aus. also initrd genauso gemacht, beim grub eingebungen, kernel mit allen moeglichen modulen ausgestattet.

  folgendes kommt dabei raus:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
```

  mit dem kernel 2.6 hab ich auch versucht beim grub.conf die /dev/sda3 zu booten, und dabei den initrd zu verwenden...

- da ich die treiber (megaide) nicht vorher mit initrd laden kann, 

  wird der treiber beim modules.autoload.d/... geladen, und deshalb muss ich beim grub den /dev/hda angeben,

  und da es dann von /dev/hda geladen und das root-verz. gemountet wird, kann ich die platte nicht spaeter von /dev/sda3 re-mounten.

@Haldir:

hhmm, wie kommst du zu der annahme dass es ein Software-RAID sei?

ich mein, wenn das ding ein RAID-BIOS hat, mit nem eigenem menu, wo man die platten zu RAID0 oder 1 oder 1+0 machen kann, und das ganze wird beim booten auch angezeigt. dann steht auch beim booten: IDE RAID Controller...

und das ding ist im server eingebaut (als Chip), dann denke ich dass es ein Hardware-RAID ist. 

ich denke dass bei Software-RAIDs sich das OS um den RAID kuemmern muss, also es muss ein prozess laufen, wie z.b. mdadm

und beim Hardware-RAIDS wirds automatisch gemacht, von der Hardware aus...

oder irre ich mich da? 

wobei, wenn ich schon sowas lese: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html#sii dann koennte es natuerlich auch stimmen...

wie gesagt, ich muss jetzt nur einfach den grub zwingen von /dev/sda3 zu booten, egal welcher kernel....

falls jemand ne idee hat. immer her damit  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

Das Ding ist genauso Software Raid wie Z.b. Highpoint Controller und Konsorten, einfach daher weil kein eigener Prozessor für die Raidarbeit da ist und die CPU das ganze machen muß, damit ist das ganze extrem und sehr hässlich Software/Treiber abhängig. Es gibt meines wissens keine Raid0/1 Controller die HW Raid sind, nur welche die zusätzlich Raid5 können haben meist einen eigenen Prozessor für die Raidarbeit on Board.

Die Erklärung in den FAQ ist soweit korrekt. Ich kann dir nicht weiter helfen mit diesem Controller, ich mache einen weiten Bogen um SW Raid, du solltest dir überlegen das gleiche zu tun. Ansonsten kriegst du wohl IDE Treiber beim Compaq Support, obs die als Source und für 2.6 gibt weiß ich nicht. Wenn du ernsthaft vor hast RAID auf dem Server einzusetzen, besorg dir einen echten HW Raid Controller (z.b. 3Ware).

----------

